# Patient Killed in Kentucky Ambulance Crash



## VentMedic (Apr 5, 2008)

I had a feeling this story would come out with dramatic followups.   After reading the other threads which mentioned substance abuse, I think one should know that any medication you are taking if you are involved in an accident will come under scrutiny whether OTC, prescription, legal or not.  The other part to this is "be careful what you say in the presence of family and bystanders".  Don't put your problems (health, family, personal, job etc) out for people to make note of for later use. 

*That is my message here.  My intent is not to judge the driver since the facts are not all in and charges or tickets have not been filed.  I also have respect and sympathy for the family that just lost their loved one and are in the process of grieving. *


*Patient Killed in Kentucky Ambulance Crash*

http://www.emsresponder.com/article/article.jsp?siteSection=1&id=7313

Story by wlky.com

LOUISVILLE, Ky. -- 



> A woman on her way to the hospital was killed after the ambulance transporting her crashed.
> 
> The wreck happened around 12:30 a.m. Thursday at the corner of Rockford Lane and Van Hoose Road in Shively.
> 
> ...



continued:
http://www.emsresponder.com/article/article.jsp?siteSection=1&id=7313


*Exclusive: Family Says EMS Driver Caused Woman's Death*

http://www.wlky.com/news/15797078/detail.html



> LOUISVILLE, Ky. -- New details have emerged about a fatal ambulance accident in Shively early Thursday morning.





> "At this point, we're still following up on any of the information we've been given," said Shively Police Chief Col. Ralph Miller. "As far as a general description, at this point, we don't have anything."
> 
> "Sounds to me like a cover up," said Ronnie Montgomery, Vickie Whobrey's brother.
> 
> ...



http://www.wlky.com/news/15797078/detail.html

To follow the news story if the above links do not work:
http://www.wlky.com


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Apr 5, 2008)

The public is always listening........  this is going to be an interesting story to follow.... my thoughts to the people that have lost so much......-_-


----------



## paramedix (Apr 6, 2008)

It is always wise to say as little as possible and to keep quiet when its due. 

I also think its a bit weird discussion your own with patients or family...

As Airwaygoddess said, would be an interesting follow...


----------



## VentMedic (Jul 1, 2008)

*Update to the story*

_If you know your partner is impaired, should you also be held accountable if you continue to allow them to function either in the back or behind the wheel? 

How many would ask the call be diverted to another unit or call for backup to meet at the scene? 

How many would "take care of their own" and not get a friend in trouble?_

A little update:

http://www.emsresponder.com/article/article.jsp?siteSection=1&id=7821

*Partner Describes Kentucky EMT as 'Loopy' Prior to Crash*

Story by wlky.com

LOUISVILLE, Ky. --



> The partner of a Louisville Metro EMS worker involved in a deadly wreck this past April described her as "loopy" and said she should not have been driving the ambulance.





> Records show that Brewer's partner, Greg Gavin, sent several text messages to another ambulance crew telling them to alert supervisors about Brewer's behavior prior to the crash.
> 
> In a statement, Gavin told investigators, "When we're on scene, I realized Tammy should have called in sick..."
> 
> Other documents showed that 19 hours before the crash, Gavin noticed Brewer "was not able to drive straight" and that he "made her stop to switch places."


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jul 1, 2008)

i would have had another ambo to come out if i was the driver of the ambo and no one else could drive or if i wasn't a medic and the patient required a medics care. the partner should have taken over and like the DUI rule in most states should be charged accordingly. the only defense for the partner in this case is that he may not have been aware of his/her partners medications used to overcome the cold.


----------



## Jon (Jul 2, 2008)

19 hours?

That is a long shift


----------

